# Virginia beach rules



## toron (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello, I was wondering if there are any rules\regulations I need to be aware of when surf fishing in virginia beach. Other than the size limits...etc..


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

toron said:


> Hello, I was wondering if there are any rules\regulations I need to be aware of when surf fishing in virginia beach. Other than the size limits...etc..


 you can not *fish* for sharks


----------



## toron (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for your reply... But as far as me fishing off any part of VA beach that would be ok right? No fishing curfews or anything weird like that?


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

toron said:


> Thanks for your reply... But as far as me fishing off any part of VA beach that would be ok right? No fishing curfews or anything weird like that?


nope..


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if the beach has lifeguards they may chase you out...depends how crowded the beach is...and you need a lisence...


----------



## toron (Aug 13, 2005)

OK, Thanks again...What about beer on the beach? :--|


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Va beach has a few funny rules such as no fishing close to swimmers and unless ya fish off a pier ya need a Va salt water fishn lic, no open booze *we hide ours in cups* NS4D hides his in a keg with a straw  and I am the only one allowed to adjust womens thongs on the beach *just in case they arent up far enough*


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

*shark fishing?*

andy says shark fishing is illegal, but according to rules and regs it says there is 1 limit per person with a valid license and your line has to be under 1 thousand feet. with no size limit. if you do that you are clear, right? i dont know maybe someone clear this up for me, i might be reading it wrong.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

dont drink beer in va beach unless your in a bar or your hotel room.


----------



## toron (Aug 13, 2005)

Thats to bad about the bear on the beach. Its not worth the risk to me, But just out of curiousity what is the penaltie for beach drinkin?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

countingdown said:


> andy says shark fishing is illegal, but according to rules and regs it says there is 1 limit per person with a valid license and your line has to be under 1 thousand feet. with no size limit. if you do that you are clear, right? i dont know maybe someone clear this up for me, i might be reading it wrong.


The city of VB has outlawed fishing for sharks. Not good for a tourist trap to have sharks brought in among the throngs of torons.


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2002)

> Thats to bad about the bear on the beach


Yeah, I got pretty upset when they stopped allowing the bear on the beach. It was cool for a while. But you know how those things are. bears and all....

As far as drinking tickets go, it's probably worth the price of a fishing license!  

good luck!


----------



## toron (Aug 13, 2005)

Wait a minute...a drinking ticket? What is like 5 bucks or something? As long as they cant take me to jail or make me pay more then I would say drinking might be back on the menu.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

toron said:


> Wait a minute...a drinking ticket? What is like 5 bucks or something? As long as they cant take me to jail or make me pay more then I would say drinking might be back on the menu.


 Its a lot more than that. You will be so tired of waiting for your turn in that system you will wish it WAS just a matter of money!!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

best thing to do is make you a bottle of your fav mixed drink and put it in a thermos or 2...or 3... and drink discreetly lol


----------



## toron (Aug 13, 2005)

toron said:


> Thats to bad about the bear on the beach. Its not worth the risk to me, But just out of curiousity what is the penaltie for beach drinkin?



---> bear...lol, Hey I am a toron, I shouldnt be held up to the normal standards, Thats why I am so toronic


----------



## Sendah (Mar 16, 2005)

*Rules...*

As far as the shark fishing, you can catch a shark, you just can't use the methods that are usually associated with shark fishing, in particular, chumming. As far as the beer, be discreet as I've been checked a million times at Seagull Pier. Anyways, Toron, enjoy your visit...


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Do not cuss while fishing.
TC


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

20 years ago (geess now I am dating myself) the fine was like $35 for drinking in public. It is probably more like $50 to $75 now. 

As far as getting a ticket, it is all a question of the mood of the cop and if any locals have complained in the recent past. Some will write you a ticket, some will give you dirty looks, some will understand, some will make you pour out all the beer in your cooler. 

Tom


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

they can get you for drinking in public, posession of open intoxicants, and if there is a can on the sand within 100', littering...i have seen it happen...total = about $300...if you get a nice cop and not talk back...dump your beer and leave...on the piers, keep it out of site and don't over-do and you will be ok...just remenber it is a long walk to the bathroom...


----------

